
Mysterious flesh-eating bacteria is raging in Australia - quotha
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/09/australian-experts-freaked-by-upsurge-in-mysterious-flesh-eating-bacteria/
======
ocdtrekkie
"Palm-sized ulcers"... No kidding, Australia does every horror bigger than the
rest of us.

Flesh-eating bacteria falls within the same category of those brain amoebas
you occasionally hear about that can kill you just because you were in some
body of water. It's the sort of thing that makes you want to stick to well-
chlorinated swimming pools. Deadly threats you can't see and all. The sort of
fear-inducing stuff the media loves.

~~~
quotha
Yes and the scary thing is no one even knows what's causing this. Insects?
Mining too greedily? Warming temps?

